# Belly Putter Quote From Ernie Els



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

"As long as it's legal I'll keep cheating like the rest of them"... classic!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hadn't heard that one before. What I do find funny is, my regular partner is a really good putter, yet he constantly wants to try something different, now a belly putter. He hasn't shown up with it yet, but I keep wondering when he will.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I dug my BP out of moth balls, and plan to use it tomorrow. Just for the heck of it. Can't decide if I should wipe the dust of of it, or use it as is. I too am always trying something different. Not looking for anything better, just changing the parameters of my game for the sake of personal interest. :dunno:


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

I tried a belly putter twice and I could not putt at all... So I am not cheating... ;-)


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I heard a rumor (pure rumor, no evidence to support it) that the legality of the belly and broomstick putters is being reviewed. Maybe someone in officialdom has seen the light that the golf stroke is not supposed to be made with the club anchored to any part of the body except the hands. I would not weep if those types of clubs are disallowed. :dunno:


----------



## bredies (Feb 12, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> I heard a rumor (pure rumor, no evidence to support it) that the legality of the belly and broomstick putters is being reviewed. Maybe someone in officialdom has seen the light that the golf stroke is not supposed to be made with the club anchored to any part of the body except the hands. I would not weep if those types of clubs are disallowed. :dunno:


I feel the same way.
Sad to see Ernie using one as he was always such a good putter. I think it would mess too much with my mind if I tried one. Imagine if they start going in more often.


----------

